# Best Interior Cleaner?



## bradnauseam (May 3, 2011)

I need to give my 328 a really good spring cleaning on the inside and I'm wondering what the best solution is for the the interior.

Advice? Thanks!


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I use a citrus based APC mixed 10 parts water to 1 part APC. Spray the solution on micro fiber
Then wipe that area clean. Do not spray directly on any surface, it could discolor
The vinyls. For leather I like leatherique but you could mix 1 part Woolite to 10 parts water for a OTC clearner


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Our BLACKFIRE Advanced Interior Care Kit works very well in cleaning and protecting any interior out there. You can go with a APC but with so many and different dilution ratio's one can make a mistake and might cause more harm then good. If you do try it somewhere else where one doesn't see it was done.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

bradnauseam said:


> I need to give my 328 a really good spring cleaning on the inside and I'm wondering what the best solution is for the the interior.
> 
> Advice? Thanks!


It ultimately depends on what the materials you are cleaning are made of and the level of soiling they have. Since you are talking about doing a really good cleaning I would start with the following materials.

A high quality but safe general purpose clean like Optimum Power Clean.

Several old tooth brushes and a Leather Brush.

A couple of old (but clean towels)

A bucket of clean water

A good vacuum cleaner (preferably with a brush attachment).

Start by vacuuming your interior extremely thoroughly. Vacuum in every crack and crevice, move the seats the front and back, around the vents, everywhere. Take out the floor mats and brush them with a stiff brush, then vacuum. Brush your carpet and vacuum again. The important of this step cannot be over emphasized.

Once you are completely vacuumed, start cleaning the materials, taking your time. Spray your all purpose cleaner on the the brush (or towel) and wipe thoroughly. Do a section at a time, then wipe dry (never let the cleaner dry on the material). Do a small section like 1/4 a door panel or 1/4 the seat, then wipe. I personally like to use an old tooth brush to scrub all the tight areas and a leather brush to clean the seats and door panels. Take your time and do everything, the steering wheel, the gas pedals if you wish, the kick panels, the sills, under the dash. Be as thorough as you wish.

When you are done take one of your clean towels and dunk it in the clean water, then ring it out so that it is damp. Wipe a panel and then dunk the towel and ring it out again. By wiping the interior down after you clean it you will remove any trace residues of soap and film from the cleaner. This is hugely important because those trace residues can attract more dirt. You will often be surprised by the amount of 'dirt' you release in your water bucket as you wipe down your 'clean interior'. Remember to use a damp towel as we don't want to water log anything.

Now everything should be extremely clean.

You may want to protect all of your vinyl and plastic surfaces with 303 Areospace Protectant. This is an easy to use, satin finish dressing that has a high UV protection rating. It is a breeze to use if you cleaned the surfaces thoroughly.

For leather I would recommend using a conditioner/protectant such as Blackfire High UV Leather Protectant. Simply wipe on, work in, and buff off to a satin finish.

If you want to go extreme on your leather, you could consider the Leatherique treatment. This will help release any dirt that has penetrated the leather coating and keep the hides supple. Here is a link to a thread that could help.


----------



## Searaven98 (May 12, 2011)

I start from top to bottom:
I use the vacuum for the roof liner, then I clean the rear windows, the rear deck, walls, center console (if any), back of front seats, then the rear seats.

Then lower the front windows to clean the felt on the window slide slot this prevent scratches on the window glass, then the doors, the the front windshield, the dashboard and center console, the seats and at the end I vacuum the carpet, BTW when inside the vehicle I wear no shoes, just socks, no need to drag more dirt. Remember to always remove excesive dust in order for your cleaners to work efficently and prevent waste, after cleaning always apply the applicable protectant, work it into the material and buff out the excess, finish by rising windows and cleaning them, remember that keeping the vehicle clean by a weekly fast clean up can save you time on your more detailed cleanings. 

This are my 2 cents


----------

